# Innerarity Point?



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Anyone fish the south side of Innerarity Point on a regular basis? I live on Innerarity Point Rd. on the north side (Perdido Bay Side) and on my dozens of kayak trips into the bay, I've yet to land anything but sailcats fishing every lure in my tackle box. (Not interested in live baits at this time.)

I've made a couple of trips across the street to Keyes Bayou and caught at least one spec on every trip (although nothing of any great size.) Just wondering if anyone else fishes between Innerarity Point and Ono Island on the Innerarity Point side and with any success? If so, what are you catching and what are you using? 

Also, anyone fished down at the end of Innerarity Point with any success? Any chance of landing a shark out of the channel there if I dropped a big hunk of cut bait out in the middle on the bottom? 

All thoughts welcome! 

Thanks!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Thats a very good place to fish but not so much in the winter Ive caught lots of reds, specks, flounder and even a few black drum there. But more so on the side that faces coast and not Perdido bay. This time of year look towards creek mouths, bayous, or river systems. You said you caught some small specks in a bayou well there you go now just repeat what you did in another familiar like place and or places.

And I have seen some Giant Sharks between theo bars and ono.
Lady fish get thick there late summer especially thats when the sharks show up good.


----------



## FHD (May 26, 2013)

Great information! 

Thanks for taking the time to reply. :thumbup:


----------

